# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Dhurimi i Palces se Kockes, kushtet qe duhet te plotesoje nje dhurues?

## xfiles

Pershendetje,
Kam disa pyetje ne lidhje me kushtet qe duhet te plotesoje nje dhurues i palces se kockes nese do te dhuroje palce dikujt qe njeh.

1- Duhet patjeter i njejti grup gjaku, apo edhe nje grup i afert eshte i mjaftueshem?
Dmth , nese i semuri e ka 0 + XXXX, dhe une 0+ ose 0 a behet gje?

2- Nese grupi i gjakut eshte i njejte , a mjafton kjo per te qene dhurues, 
nese jo ç'fare kushtesh duhet te plotesohen?

3- A mund te dhurosh me shume se njehere?

Nese keni mundesi, sa me shume informacion mbi proçesin e dhurimit te palces.

Faleminderit.

----------


## lindi80

zoteri i ndreruar meqe e kame pase rastin e vllaut tim dhe nese behet pytje per yndyre te palces se kurrizit une mundem te ju ndihmoj shum se kame qene ne rrjedha nese eshte kjo nese jo ateher  shendet

----------


## xfiles

> zoteri i ndreruar meqe e kame pase rastin e vllaut tim dhe nese behet pytje per yndyre te palces se kurrizit une mune te ju ndihmoj shum se kame qene ne rrjedha nese do shpjegime me shkruaj ne adresn elektronike ose ne forum mirpo une jame per here te pare ketu nuk po e njofe sa duhet kete forum


faleminderit lindi80, shoh qe ky eshte postimi yt i pare, mireserdhe,
do te kontaktoj menjehere.
Por do ishte me interes nese do i sillje ne kete teme keto informata, te mesojne dhe te tjeret.

----------


## biligoa

xfiles
 E si mos e te them yll tY.
*Vertet kisha dashe informacjo, per ket,
*
Sot per sot mbaj rekordin ne numer, te gjinise time per gjakdhurues- ne mbare shqiptarine.

----------


## elen

Ky transplant eshte kurajues per sherimin e pacienteve me leucemi dhe limphoma. Varet nga mosha dhe qe te jete i sukseshem duhet te kete compability midis dhenesit dhe marresit.
Fillimisht dhenesi kerkohet ne ambientin familjar por 95 % e rasteve te transplantit behet me dhurues te jashtem..
Eshte analize gjaku po shume i shtenjte. Nuk ka te beje vetem me grupin e gjakut por me qelizat..

*Donating Bone Marrow
What is Marrow?*
Marrow is a substance found inside bones. It resembles blood and contains blood stem cells, which produce red blood cells, white blood cells, and platelets important for carrying oxygen, fighting infection and helping to control bleeding.
Blood stem cells, the cells that transplant patients need to make healthy new marrow, usually live in bone marrow, but are also released naturally, in small numbers, into the circulating (peripheral) blood. A medication called Filgrastim will dramatically increase the release of blood stem cells into the circulating blood so that enough cells for transplant can be collected directly from the bloodstream.

*
Steps to Donating Marrow* Si dhurohet palca??•
 If you match the tissue type of a patient seeking a donor, additional testing will confirm the results. You will meet with donor counselors at the Blood Center who will help you make an informed decision about donating your blood stem cells.
• The marrow collection process usually does not require an overnight stay in the hospital. The procedure itself is painless, because it is performed under anesthesia. But, for an average of two weeks following the procedure, most donors experience sore hips and some must restrict their activities. Even with some soreness, most donors report that donating marrow is a *very positive experience* and that they would be willing to donate again.
• The donated marrow is transfused to the patient, whose diseased cells have been destroyed by intensive chemotherapy. In time, the donated marrow engrafts and begins producing healthy blood cells.(Keto qeliza qe behen transfusion jane te fresketa dhe prodhojne te reja duke sheruar te semurin).

magic word: Compability...(perputhja)

----------


## xfiles

Perputhshmeria qelizore:
Vetem grupi i gjakut i njejte nuk mjafton.
Sejcili prej nesh ka nje pasuri gjenesh , te trasheguara nga prindrit qe, ashtu si shenjat e gishterinjve, na karakterizojne ne menyre unike. Disa prej tyre controllojne shprehjen e strukturave (antigjenet) te ndodhur mbi siperfaqen e te gjitha qelizave te trupit tone. Fale ketyre antigjeneve karakteristike te nje individi te vetem, sistemi imunitar njeh qelizat e veta normale dhe reagon kunder atyre te huaja, madje edhe kunder te vetave, nese jane modifikuar.
Tek njeriu grupi i gjeneve qe kontrollon identifikimin e indeve te ndryshme te organizmit quhet sistemi HLA (HUMAN LEUCOCYTE SISTEM A).Ne rast dhurimi, per te vendosur perputhshmerine midis dhuruesit dhe marresit, perdoret nje test (tipizimi indor ose tipizimi HLA) qe trego karakteristikat e shprehura nga ky sistem. Vetem mes vellezerve(dhe motra bashke, dmth rrethi familiar )ekziston nje probabilitet i mire (25%) te gjesh te njejtat karakteristika HLA, ndersa midis individeve jo te nje gjaku kjo eshte shume me e veshtire.

Sa me shume dhurues, aq me shume rritet probabiliteti qe nje i semure te gjej nje dhurues qe perputhet me sistemin e tij HLA.

Ekzistojne shoqata qe bejne falas analizat e duhura per tipizimin HLA, dhe grupin e gjakut, nese do te jesh nje dhurues.
Te dhurosh palce eshte si te dhurosh gjak, palca e e hequr per trasplantim eshte me pak se 5% e mases, dhe riperterihet per 2 jave. Eshte po aq e dhimbshme sa nje gjilpere normale qe bejme kur semuremi.

----------


## xfiles

> *Vertet kisha dashe informacjo, per ket,
> *
> Sot per sot mbaj rekordin ne numer, te gjinise time per gjakdhurues- ne mbare shqiptarine.


te lumte biligoa, 
per fat te keq, ne e kuptojme qe duhet ndihmuar ne te tilla raste vetem kur kemi te aferm qe jane ne nevoje per ndihme.

----------


## Lule_Bora

Pa menduar hic fare do e beja nqs do i duhej dikujt..se e kuptoj rendesine e kesaj gjeje. Po skam degju ndonjehere per dhurim palce ketu ne usa, dhe kjo normal nga mos informimi vjen.
Po gjithsesi mendoj qe eshte thjesht hyjnore te kesh mundesi te shpetosh nje person tjeter me kaq pak. Lum kush e ka vullnetin e deshiren te bej dicka te tille.

----------


## bili99

Palca    e  eshtrave  qe  prodhon  qelizat  e  gjakut  gjendet  tek:  kafka,ashti i  gjoksit,unazat  dhe  me  kryesorja  per  kete  qe  flitet  ketu  tek  kryqat..crista  iliaca-  ketu  eshte  ne  sasi  me   e  madhe  dhe  merret  per  transplant    me  gjilpere  te  holle  me  disa  depertime   ne  te  dy  anet  e  kryqave.Sasia  e  marre   i  jepet  pranuesit  me  infusion   i  ngjajshem  si  cdo  infuzion  tjeter...

Per  pacientin:  qendra    i  ben  te  gjitha  pergatitjet, nga  chemo-rrezatimi  terapia  dhe  stabilizimi  i  pacientit  deri  tek   akti  i  dhenjes  se    infusionit  te palces.
Me  rendesi ,  parapergatitje  per  nje  lufte  se  paku  njevjecare per  nje  qendrushmeri  qe  do  te    jape   frytin  me  jeten  qe   sigurisht  se  eshte  nje  dhe  ia  vlen  te  jetohet  ,  dhe  sigurisht  se  ia  vlen  nje  beteje  si  kjo.
4-8  jave  qendrim  ne  spital   me  te  gjitha  perkujdesjet,nese  cdo  gje  eshte  duke  shkuar  sic  deshirohet  dhe  eshte  planifikuar  per  diku  mbi  6  muaj   pacienti  kethehet  ne  aktivitetin  normal  dhe   sigurisht  duhet  te  jete  i  pergatitur  per  nje  lufte   te  re  te  kethimit  te   fuqise,   frymemarrjes  se  thelle  me  jeten  qe  e  sheh  drejt  ne  sy  ne  cdo  frymemarrje  me    kenaqesine   qe  i  sjelle  cdo  dite    qe  jeton  si  fitimtar  i  nje  te  keqje  qe  perfundimisht  e  len   pas    ne  te  kaluaren  per  cdo  dite.....ne gjashte  muajt  tjere  qe  vijojne    palca    qe  ka  marre  zen  vend  te  plote  dhe  funksionon  me  plot  kapacitetin  dikund  pas  nje  viti  te  plote  pas  transplantit  pra.
Gjate  gjithe  kesaj  periudhe    njevjecare  morali  dhe   tejkalimi  i  pesimizmit  , vetmise  per  shkaqe  te  arsyeshme  te  shendetit  te  pacientit(  pacienti  ka  vizita  te  rralluara  pershkak  te  imunitetit  me  fragjil  ne  kete  periudhe  trajtimi,  rri  me  i  izoluar   nga  vizitoret  qe  mund  te  demtojne  shendetin  e  pacientit    ne  kete  periudhe  me  ndonje  infeksion  dhe  semundje  te  ngjajshme)  ky  izolim  sjelle  edhe    merzi  tek  pacientat  por,  duhet  te  kuptohet  se  eshte  per  te  miren  e  tyre  dhe  eshte  kalimtare....Durimi...dhe   shpirti  i  pamposhtur  eshte  fitimtar  SIGURISHT,  une  besoj  ne  kete  nese  te  gjithe    ana  mjekesore  eshte  kryer  sic  eshte  procedura  e  transplantimit.

Per  Donoret-  e  keni  thene  me  lart  HLA  eshte  standardi    preliminar  i  hulumtimit  per  perputhshmeri  me  pranuesin-pacientin.Ky  antigjeni  human   i  leukociteve  ka  detyre  detektori-  njohesi  te  qelizave  te  pronarit-trupit  te  cdo  njeriu  dhe  lufton  ata  qe  nuk  i  njeh   pra  ne  rastin  konkret  shkakton  nje  reakcion  -  lufte  te  qelizave  donor  me  pranuesin...qe  mund  te  jete  edhe  fatal.
Qendra  i     jep  kualifikime  ne  baze  te  pajtushmerive  kryesore  te  struktures-kodit  gjenetik  te  pajtueshmerise...marrin  parasyshe  A,B,C,DRBI  antigjenet  por  edhe  te  tjere  ne  hollesi...
Tash  donori -  nuk  ka  plage  operative,  vetem  disa    depertime  me  gjilpere  te  holle  ne  kryqa...dhe  mund  te  kethehet   aktivitetit  normal  jetesore   ne  2-3  dite  ndjen  nje  dhimbje  te  lehte-  diskomfort  si  nga  nje  rrexim  nga  rreshqitja  kush   eshte  rrexuar  e  di...por    qe  thuajse   asnjehere  me  shume  se  nje  jave...donori  ne  fakt  nuk  i  nenshtrohet  ndonje  rreziku  me  sa  dihet  sot.
Tash  perputhshmeria    ideale  mund  te  jete  tek  bineqet  monozigot-  identik,  tek   familjaret  e  ngushte     rreth  35%  gjenden   perputhshmeri  te  kenaqshme-perfekte.

Egziston edhe  autotransplanti  gjitheashtu  ku  merret  palca  e  pacientit  trajtohet  dhe  rikethehet  me  infusion  vete  pacientit...

Sigurisht  se  ka  raste  ku  rrezatimi  dhe kimo jane  te  sukseshme...  dhe  transplanti  eshte  si  nje  alternative  qe  konsiderohet  pas  ketij  trajtimi ..

me  nderime  ,
bili99

----------


## DI_ANA

> Per  pacientin:  qendra    i  ben  te  gjitha  pergatitjet, nga  chemo-rrezatimi  terapia  dhe  stabilizimi  i  pacientit  deri  tek   akti  i  dhenjes  se    infusionit  te palces.
> Me  rendesi ,  parapergatitje  per  nje  lufte  se  paku  njevjecare per  nje  qendrushmeri  qe  do  te    jape   frytin  me  jeten  qe   sigurisht  se  eshte  nje  dhe  ia  vlen  te  jetohet  ,  dhe  sigurisht  se  ia  vlen  nje  beteje  si  kjo.
> 4-8  jave  qendrim  ne  spital   me  te  gjitha  perkujdesjet,nese  cdo  gje  eshte  duke  shkuar  sic  deshirohet  dhe  eshte  planifikuar  per  diku  mbi  6  muaj   pacienti  kethehet  ne  aktivitetin  normal  dhe   sigurisht  duhet  te  jete  i  pergatitur  per  nje  lufte   te  re  te  kethimit  te   fuqise,   frymemarrjes  se  thelle  me  jeten  qe  e  sheh  drejt  ne  sy  ne  cdo  frymemarrje  me    kenaqesine   qe  i  sjelle  cdo  dite    qe  jeton  si  fitimtar  i  nje  te  keqje  qe  perfundimisht  e  len   pas    ne  te  kaluaren  per  cdo  dite.....ne gjashte  muajt  tjere  qe  vijojne    palca    qe  ka  marre  zen  vend  te  plote  dhe  funksionon  me  plot  kapacitetin  dikund  pas  nje  viti  te  plote  pas  transplantit  pra.
> Gjate  gjithe  kesaj  periudhe    njevjecare  morali  dhe   tejkalimi  i  pesimizmit  , vetmise  per  shkaqe  te  arsyeshme  te  shendetit  te  pacientit(  pacienti  ka  vizita  te  rralluara  pershkak  te  imunitetit  me  fragjil  ne  kete  periudhe  trajtimi,  rri  me  i  izoluar   nga  vizitoret  qe  mund  te  demtojne  shendetin  e  pacientit    ne  kete  periudhe  me  ndonje  infeksion  dhe  semundje  te  ngjajshme)  ky  izolim  sjelle  edhe    merzi  tek  pacientat  por,  duhet  te  kuptohet  se  eshte  per  te  miren  e  tyre  dhe  eshte  kalimtare....Durimi...dhe   shpirti  i  pamposhtur  eshte  fitimtar  SIGURISHT,  une  besoj  ne  kete  nese  te  gjithe    ana  mjekesore  eshte  kryer  sic  eshte  procedura  e  transplantimit.
> 
> 
> 
> me  nderime  ,
> bili99


Cila eshte garancia e jetes ne kete lloj operacioni nga ana mjekesore?
A ndikon ne te vertete gjendja shpirterore kur ke nje semundje te tille...a eshte ajo shkak per ta keqesuar gjendjen?!E kam fjalen para operacionit?
Po mbrapa?
Kjo periudhe 1 vjeçare eshte e veshtire dhe nuk mundet te jesh e vetme apo jo?
Cilat jane  dobesite pas nje operacioni te tille?
A jemi te afte te kujdesemi per veten?!


Ps....sja kam bere mjekut tim keto pyetje....po ti bej ty!


Respekte

----------


## arjeta3

bili 99 solli nje informacion te dobishem.si deshmitar okular i nje autotranspalnti vetem desha te konfirmoj se dhurusi nuk ka nevoje per anestesion,nuk ka asapak dhimbje,vetem nje kateter ne kryqe dhe mbase dikush edhe mund te ndjeje ndonje dhimbje,por per personin qe po flas mund tju them se nuk kishte asnje diskomfort edhe pse kishte pranuar 12 kimioterapi.
Dhe sigurisht per nje donator te shendetshem duhet te jete shume me e lehte.
xfiles lirisht mund te shkosh te dhurosh palce, te kam une ne qafe.
personalisht do ta kisha bere me gjithe qejf,por ketu ku jam une tani edhe gr. e gjakut ta nxjerin gabim e jo me te dhurosh 'stem cell.
pershendetje

----------


## xfiles

> A ndikon ne te vertete gjendja shpirterore kur ke nje semundje te tille...a eshte ajo shkak per ta keqesuar gjendjen?!E kam fjalen para operacionit?
> Po mbrapa?
> Kjo periudhe 1 vjeçare eshte e veshtire dhe nuk mundet te jesh e vetme apo jo?


po te pergjigjem dhe une pak, sa te pergjigjet doktori  :buzeqeshje: ,
qe ndikon ana shpirterore, kjo nuk ka dyshim. Edhe ne jeten e perditshme te gjithe e provojne qe nje merzitje apo trishtim ti heq forcat, dhe me e keqja te heq vullnetin per te jetuar, kjo e fundit eshte forca me e madhe.

Njoh nje person, shume te afert me mua, te cilit i dha doktori "Po ti duhej te kishe vdekur qe para 10 vjetesh", sepse vuan dhe i ka copa, zemren, veshkat, melçine, e ca te tjera qe nuk i mbaj mend, e perseri ky njeri vetem e vetem se i ka premtuar vetes se nuk do te vdese deri sa te permbushet nje deshire e tij punon si nje i ri, (eshte 75 vjeç, ne mos me shume).

Sa per vetmine, do kesh libra po te duash, do mund te kesh nje kompjuter portabel, hyr ne internet dhe ja, nuk je me vetem.

----------


## xfiles

ah po, dhe nje pyetje,
a mund te jete nje femije 15-16 vjeç dhurues? 
familjar kuptohet, besoj se ngjasat per perputhshmeri jane te medha.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Me falni per injorancen ,po ne rast gabimi ne operacion a ka rrezik dhuruesi te ngelet invalid ?

----------


## xfiles

> Me falni per injorancen ,po ne rast gabimi ne operacion a ka rrezik dhuruesi te ngelet invalid ?


nuk besoj se ka rrezik, sepse operacioni ne fjale eshte thjesht nje injeksion, zere se te marrin pak gjak, veç se ne kete rast do te marrin pak palce ne kocke.
Nuk mund te quhet operacion.

----------


## bili99

> Cila eshte garancia e jetes ne kete lloj operacioni nga ana mjekesore?
> A ndikon ne te vertete gjendja shpirterore kur ke nje semundje te tille...a eshte ajo shkak per ta keqesuar gjendjen?!E kam fjalen para operacionit?
> Po mbrapa?
> Kjo periudhe 1 vjeçare eshte e veshtire dhe nuk mundet te jesh e vetme apo jo?
> Cilat jane  dobesite pas nje operacioni te tille?
> A jemi te afte te kujdesemi per veten?!
> 
> 
> Ps....sja kam bere mjekut tim keto pyetje....po ti bej ty!
> ...


DI_ANA,
Sa  i  pashe  keto  pyetjet  tua  dhe  do  te  pergjigjem  shkurt  sic  i  ke  rradhitur..nga  njohuri  e  pergjitheshme  dhe  me  aq   sa  kam  te  dhena..
Per  garancionin:  kjo  eshte  e  komplikuar  ,  jo  vetem  qe  cdo  rast  eshte  individual (  unik)    nuk  eshte  pra     rasti  qe  i  nenshtrohet  nje  statistike  por  edhe  ti  nenshtrohet  duhen   te  dhena(  tipi  i leukemise,  donori-marresi  perputhshmeria     ne  baze  te  parametrave,  te  gjitha  keta  jane  si  faktore  determinues  suksesi)....qendra  qe  posedon   te gjitha  te  dhenat  mund  te  pergjigjet  afersisht  me  sakt(  por, nese mi dergon  te  dhenat  une  spertoj  te  bej  edhe  nje  hulumtim  dhe  nje  mendim  te  perafert  te  saktes  per  garancionin  qe  thua  e  dashur.

Per   gjendjen  shpirterore-  moralin  e  larte-  pergatitjen  psiqike  si  para  dhe  pas   PO  ka  rol  shume  te  rendesishem  ,  sigurisht  bashkerenditur  me  te  gjitha   anet  tjera...por,  ka  rol   shume  te  rendesishem  ne  mbajtjen e  ekuilibrit   te  imunitetit  edhe  ne  rritjen  e  imunitetit..

Periudha  nje  vjecare  nuk  do  te  thote  izolim  i  plote  per  pacientin,  do  te  thote  kujdes  i  vecante...mund  te  perdoren  edhe  maska  dhe  mjete  te  tjera  mbrojtese  ne  kontakte...vetem  e  vetem  ne  kete  periudhe  me  te  ndishme   mos  ti  nenshtroheni  nje  infeksioni  gje  qe   eshte  e  mundshme  me  kollaj  ne  nje  imunitet  pak  me  te  komprementuar  ...jeta  shpirterore  dhe  jeta  eshte    thuajse  normale  dhe  aktivitetet  gjitheshtu  pas  muajit  te  gjashte...

Kujdesi  i  vazhdueshem  eshte    me  imunosupresant..qe  njekohesisht     zvoglojne  imunitetin  dhe  ...mund  te  keshe  plogeshti  lodhje,   dhe  dhimbje  neuromuskulare  te  vogla...por  te  tejkalueshme...me  ushtrime  te  lehta  ,yoga  dhe   aktivitete   te  tjera  te  lehta...ecje...

PO,  kujdesi  per  vetveten   eshte  thuajse      menjehere  i  mundshem  pas javeve  te  para  te    transplantimit....

Perspektiva  e  sherimit  te  plote eshte  perseri  te  ritheksoj    nje   gershetim  i   te  gjitha  rrethanave  se  bashku(  sa   eshte   perputhshmeria,   cfar  tipi  leukemie, ne  cfar  stadi  jeni, dhe  te  gjitha  te  tjerat  si  morali  dhe  mirevajtja  e  vete  procesit  te  transplantimit...........)
perfundimisht    cdo  gje   duhet  t'ia  vleje  per  nje  lufte    kunder  kesaj  semundje...dhe  sigurisht  qe  ne  duhet  te  japim   maksimumin  aty  ku  duhet  dhe  ku  mundemi,  pra  ate  qe  ne kontrollojme  ...moralin,  diciplinen,  dhe   percjelljen  e  te  gjitha  udhezimeve  te  mjekut  ne  trajtimin  pas   pa  asnje  perjashtim..(  rregullesia  ne  marrje  terapie,  dhe  te  gjitha  udhezimet,  kontrollimet  dhe  testet  e  ecurise     suksesit  te  plote  te  transplantimit).......sukses  e  dashur....ne  te  duam   dhe   nga  zemra  te  deshiroj  sherim  te  plote....
Me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## bili99

> ah po, dhe nje pyetje,
> a mund te jete nje femije 15-16 vjeç dhurues? 
> familjar kuptohet, besoj se ngjasat per perputhshmeri jane te medha.


.............
xfiles,  nuk    ka   ndonje  pengese   shendetsore  ketu  me  sa  dij  une  POR!   kjo  eshte  tani  me    ceshtje  ligjore  dhe  e  rregulluar  me  ligj  te    shtetit  ku  jeton...  Ketu  ne  Amerike  eshte  18  mosha  qe  te  kualifikon  si  donor...

dhe   Hyj-Njeriu...nuk   dihet  rast   per  ate  qe  thua  ti  ,  prape  me  aq  sa  di  ...por  procedura  per  dhuruesin  nuk  paraqet  rrezik  te  behet   invalid-  do  thosha    me pergjegjesi

----------


## DI_ANA

Xfiles.....ty te faleminderit!

E di qe kjo teme eshte per mua po nuk dua meshire..ju lutem!


Respekte

----------


## xfiles

kjo teme eshte per te gjithe ata qe kane nevoje, si dhe per te informuar njerezit qe duan te ndihmojne. Mos ngaterro meshiren me dashurine.

----------


## DI_ANA

Bili99....

Nuk dua te vuaj,nuk dua te ndihem e vetmuar pasi e tille jam....nuk mundem te kem nje force te tille!


Flm per shpjegimin dhe respekte!

Ps...ju lutem mbylleni kete teme!
Respekte

----------

